# titles



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone have information to shed on buying a car in Mexico? How about driving from the US to Mexico? Or providing the service of driving someone else's car to Mexico from the US??


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may purchase automobiles in Mexico.
You may drive your US car to Mexico if you own it and pay the fee and deposit for temporary import.
You may not drove another owers car to Mexico without the owner present to import it temporarily.
There goes that idea, huh?


----------

